# Possible GERD?



## XJ6Jaguar1985 (Aug 4, 2007)

Well I had my Dr.'s appointment pushed back to the 22nd, but I figured I'd ask you guys some questions because I'm baffled at my digestive system.I'm almost positive I have GERD. Every time I eat, it feels like a ingested a bag of lead weights for about 2 hours then it goes away. My stomach always feels like it's burning like I'm hungry but when I eat, the lead weight sensation takes over. *Shakes head* Irony there? haha...What's really baffling is I ALWAYS have a dry throat. If I don't consume a large quantity of water (About a gallon a day), my throat will feel like it's closing up and it feels like my throat is burning. I guess that's my biggest question: Has any of you people out there experienced this as well or know WHY this would happen? My mouth and throat are often dry, but can't that be a result of GERD? *Shrugs* This site is the next best thing to seeing a doctor so I figured I'd ask before I went. Thanks!-Eric


----------



## notatall (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Eric, It sounds like you do have GERD. The mouth dry sensation must be from the acid coming up to your throat, thus the burning feeling. I went through a gestro/intestinal docotor who prescribed me something called Omelon, and I did some research on it, it was very smilliar how Nexium works. The meds did help for a while, then it stopped working as it was supposed to be. I went back on line again, trying to find alternative herbs for a change, since I heard quite a few other doctor prescribed antacids work pretty much the same. In the end, I came accross with Refluxamine which I've tried a bottle so far and it has been working quite well. However, in the meanwhile I've been eating only rice and bagel to avoid the possible stimulations towards getting more acid refluxing. It's been more than 2 weeks now, and it seems to have been working for me. The biggest improvement is that the pressure of my chest has reduced quite a lot, and I wake up with no chest pain at all now. Another thought, one of subscribers here named Mark who has been taking Provex CV (which is supposed to be for heart care),and over time all the disgestion problems he had had went away. So, I'm trying to get it on line. The trouble is it is produced by a direct marketing company, you have to be a prefered customer to be able to get it on line. People on Ebay do sell it, if you are into auction. Anyway, I'll try to keep you guys updated on this when I get to try it. Best regards,Maurice


----------



## XJ6Jaguar1985 (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks Maurice!By the way nice name..."Some people call me the space cowboy...Some people call me the gangster of love...Some people call me Maurice...wherrt weerrr.." ...Sorry...Anyways,I hope Refluxamine works for you, it didn't do a damned thing for me unless I actually HAD heartburn like after eating pizza or something...They still haven't refunded my money either and it's been over a month...Cute...ANYWAYS...I'm scared to take a perscription because I do have IBS symptoms but Benefiber helps a ton (Tied into anxiety problems)...I just never liked pills but if they help, they help I suppose?


----------

